# Long Reef Fri or Sat Evening



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Time for another attempt after being thwarted by the weather two weeks ago. Will make a call later in the week according to the conditions. Aim is to be on the water before dusk and to target snapper around The Wall. I'm happy to fish for a few hours after dark, but reports are that tailor and sharks can be a nuisance at night (or your main target, eh Gatesy).

I'll be fishing a range of plastics from 4" to 7" and jig hooks from 3/0 to 7/0, all in my favourite 1/8oz weight. Also some fancy squid imitation jigs with glow eyes will get a run


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

go get em Dave.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> I am in Dave, possible for both nights too
> 
> Would love a nice big Snapper, or perhaps even a small but legal snapper


or a SHARK :shock:


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

My girlfriend is going to be pissed off with me, but count me in if your going friday!


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Friday night is a possibility.... will confirm by thursday, My heavy combo needs to be broken in


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Good luck with this one guys 

dont think I'll make it but will give it a go....

I wandered over to Longreef last sunday (28/11/07) for a quick paddle around midday and saw some amazing fish being cleaned on the table.

there was a Fisheries guy doing a survey and measuring the fish... I saw two 7kg snappers being measured and weighed :shock: :shock: :shock: 
the guys said were caught before first light (wouldnt say where) and a 92cm Kingfish and a 10 kg Jewie :shock: :shock: :shock:

there were about 15 stinkboats on the ramp and all the fishos were pissed :?

needles to say I caught undersized trevs the couple of hours I was out there 

still...... I have seen that BIG snapper are around


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm working on going Friday. Wind is 12kt NNE at 6.30pm & dropping through the evening on seabreeze atm, less would be better, but still doable.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I think I'm in for Friday.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

kraley said:


> Looks like that big southerly is going to spoil friday night. 30 knots being called for on seabreeze.


Forecasts are pretty volatile at the moment. Reckon I'll put the yak on the roof on Friday morning and make a call later in the day. If Friday is no good will definitely try for Saturday, or Sunday or ...


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Peril said:


> If Friday is no good will definitely try for Saturday, or Sunday or ...


I'll roll the old 44 Gal drum down there tomorrow Peril so you can keep warm, give us a shout on Ch 25, 15 min's before you head out and I'll join you!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Actually the forecast rain wise looks petty crappy for the entire month from what I can see. Same as last December :?

JT


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Unfortunately I am out.
I have a surfing presentation and a christmas party to go to.
The only chance I have of catching up with you guys is if you pull an ovenighter and I see you on saturday morning.
Good luck and keep me posted with the results.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Forecast is for thunderstorms this evening so I'll be deferring until tomorrow evening which is looking better, but not great


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm out for tonight, will be out on sunday morning around middle harbour somewhere, will post up when i know.....


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

OK, I'm definitely in for a 5:30pm launch. Anyone else?


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep yep yep! might be a tad later though.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I have just returned from the ramp.
Good news it is fishable.
I am keen.
Anybody else?

Wigg


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I was at LRSLSC all morning - my 13yr old is now a life saver  And it does look nice and fishy out there


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

R u keen to hit it today Dave?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

wigg said:


> R u keen to hit it today Dave?


Yes. Will be ready to launch around 5:30


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I was all set to pack my gear and go but the Minister of War and Finances had other ideas.
By the look of things conditions will be good.
Hope you get plenty.
I will be hitting Longy in the morning for a quick one only.
Looking forward to the report.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I passed the Boat ramp (kids in car) and saw Peril out there, looked alone, fantastic conditions, good luck Dave!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I checked it after lunch and it looked good.
I hope it is good in the morning and I hope peril leaves some fish for me.
Are you fishing in the morning Dan?

Wigg


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

wigg said:


> Are you fishing in the morning Dan?


I bloody wish mate!


----------

